# Неравномерная работа мышц позвоночника



## Paradise (30 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте! Год назад, занимаясь в тренажерном зале, потянул спину. После этого начал ощущать боль в пояснице, снизу справа. Рентген и МРТ показали протрузию поясничного отдела. Точное описание диагноза могу скинуть позже. Проблема в том, что по ощущениям мышцы спины работают неравномерно, правая часть таза как будто провалена, из-за этого возникают тянущие боли в правой части шеи. Ходить с прямой осанкой невозможно, голова постоянно опущена. Сидеть также невозможно, приходиться упираться локтями в стол, плечи в таком положении сильно приподняты и затекают. Такое ощущение, что позвоночник как мочалку выжали в одну сторону. Как можно решить эту проблему и стоит ли делать какие-либо упражнения дома?

Результаты МРТ


----------



## La murr (31 Янв 2018)

@Paradise, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

